# [État] Projet Gentoo/BSD.

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'aimerais savoir si le projet est encore en vie, car j'ai vu passé l'autre jour sur la dev list un commentaire disant que le projet était presque mort.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a plus d'info à ce sujet ?

Merci

----------

## anigel

Il n'y avait guère que Diego qui travaillait activement au projet, et il a fortement ralenti son activité Gentoo il y a quelques mois, me semble-t'il. De plus j'avais entendu dire (j'ignore si c'est vrai) que les devs FreeBSD n'étaient guère coopératifs.

Bref, ça me semble mal engagé.

----------

## d2_racing

 *anigel wrote:*   

> De plus j'avais entendu dire (j'ignore si c'est vrai) que les devs FreeBSD n'étaient guère coopératifs.

 

C'est l'impression que j'ai eu quand j'avais vu passer un message sur la Dev List à propos de ça.

On dirait que le projet tourne en rond ou que carrément il n'avance plus du tout.

Dommage, j'ai jamais essayé ce truc, mais ça doit être assez intéressant merci.

----------

## Alexis

 *anigel wrote:*   

> De plus j'avais entendu dire (j'ignore si c'est vrai) que les devs FreeBSD n'étaient guère coopératifs.

 

C'est à dire ?

Si tout va bien, on devrait avoir la 7.0 dans pas trop longtemps (enfin!).

Pour des infos en direct live: #gentoo-bsd sur freenode  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Si c'est vrai Alexis, il faudrait qu'on crée une news quand ça va sortir officiellement pour dire en fin de compte que le projet est en vie et surtout que ça roule bien.

----------

## anigel

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Si tout va bien, on devrait avoir la 7.0 dans pas trop longtemps (enfin!).
> 
> Pour des infos en direct live: #gentoo-bsd sur freenode 

 

Voilà de bien meilleures nouvelles (et certainement plus fraîches) que celles que j'apportais  :Wink: . Je croyais le projet au point mort également, n'ayant plus rien vu sur la mailing-list depuis bien longtemps. Concernant mes sources, je n'arrive plus à les retrouver. De mémoire ça concernait un bug d'assez bas niveau (genre libc) dont la "correction" ne convenait pas des deux côtés... Ou un truc dans le genre. Si je retombe dessus je reposte ici. Mais de toute façon c'est vieux maintenant  :Wink: .

----------

## geekounet

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Alexis wrote:*   Si tout va bien, on devrait avoir la 7.0 dans pas trop longtemps (enfin!).
> 
> Pour des infos en direct live: #gentoo-bsd sur freenode  
> 
> Voilà de bien meilleures nouvelles (et certainement plus fraîches) que celles que j'apportais . Je croyais le projet au point mort également, n'ayant plus rien vu sur la mailing-list depuis bien longtemps. Concernant mes sources, je n'arrive plus à les retrouver. De mémoire ça concernait un bug d'assez bas niveau (genre libc) dont la "correction" ne convenait pas des deux côtés... Ou un truc dans le genre. Si je retombe dessus je reposte ici. Mais de toute façon c'est vieux maintenant .

 

Ouais je m'en rappelle de ce bug avec la libc, pour ça que je suis passé à une FreeBSD pure ensuite, et je ne l'ai pas regretté d'ailleurs ;p

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

et bien ça c'est cool si le projet est toujours vivant  :Smile:  .

Dès que ya la 7 d'inclus dans le projet, je teste ça   :Very Happy:   (j'ai un ordinateur qui avait freebsd 6.2, mais freebsd 7 n'a jamais voulu s'installer dessus...un problème de géometrie de disque... j'espère que gentoo/bsd s'installera sans faire d'histoire   :Confused:  )

----------

## Bapt

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> et bien ça c'est cool si le projet est toujours vivant  .
> 
> Dès que ya la 7 d'inclus dans le projet, je teste ça    (j'ai un ordinateur qui avait freebsd 6.2, mais freebsd 7 n'a jamais voulu s'installer dessus...un problème de géometrie de disque... j'espère que gentoo/bsd s'installera sans faire d'histoire   )

 

Vue que se sont les même outils, il y a peu de chances. Si tu as un pb de geometrie disque, un bon vieux fdisk devrait résoudre le problème sans soucis.

Concernant freebsd, ayant eu un gentoo freebsd dans un chroot sur un vrai freebsd, il vaut mieux passer directement à un vrai freebsd. Eventuellement, tu mettre une gentoo comme userland linux sur ta freebsd c'est un peu sport, mais rigolo  :Smile: 

----------

